# Bee Responsible



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

Any of you guys concerned by the environmental damage we may be in causing especially to bees and other pollinators?

As much as I love having a pedicured deep green lawn I'm starting to be more aware that some of the products we use may be damaging bee colonies and other pollinators.

Is there a list of products that may allow us to keep a great looking lawn without possibly creating havoc on other species?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Scalper007 said:


> Any of you guys concerned by the environmental damage we may be in causing especially to bees and other pollinators?
> 
> As much as I love having a pedicured deep green lawn I'm starting to be more aware that some of the products we use may be damaging bee colonies and other pollinators.


I say compensate for having a flowerless lawn by planting more flowering plants. Or, if there's an area that you don't mind having clover, do that. I have not been killing most of the clover in my low-input area. Only if it gets so thick that the grass can't be seen.



Scalper007 said:


> Is there a list of products that may allow us to keep a great looking lawn without possibly creating havoc on other species?


For Grub prevention, Chorantraniliprole or "GrubGone" won't harm bees. And for gypsy moth or tent caterpillars, Thuricide. Try to stay with natural products for mosquito/tick control (there's a thread mentioning some products in the pest forum right now).


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Scalper007 Moved this into the general discussion forum for more eyes on it :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I switched to GrubEx because of this. Better AI and doesn't hurt the bee population.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

Use products that don't hurt bees or don't spray the products on flower producers.

I don't spray my trees, bushes and flowers for this reason... my lawn tho is a ww1 chem zone. I have bees covering my bushes and trees, we have bushes we call bee lollypops because they are covered with bees all season.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't worry so much about it on the lawn. I do try to keep the flower beds pollinator friendly. Plants that are native to the state and that attract pollinators. I don't use any chemicals on flower beds


----------

